# virtual dub: couldn't locate decompressor for 'xvid' (video for windows)



## HPB (9. September 2004)

Hi, ich will eine  Avi- Datei mit Virtual Dub in eine mpeg- Datei wandeln(soll hinterher auf DVD-Player laufen). Virual Dub bringt mir die Fehlermeldung, die ich als Image angefügt habe. Wo bekomme ich den Codec her? Wofür ist der genau?

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe,

GRuß,

PETER


----------



## kasper (9. September 2004)

Das Video wurde mit XviD enkodiert, deshalb musst du auch einen XviD Codec installieren, um es mit VirtualDub bearbeiten zu können. XviD ist die alternative zu DivX und kann hier  runtergeladen werden.

Übrigens, VirtualDub kann nur AVI ausgeben. Um mpeg zu erstellen, brauchst du z.B. ein Programm wie TMPGEnc.


----------

